# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Facebook F8, annual gathering of developer community, Meta Platforms, Inc., California, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

Website - f8.com

Facebook F8 on Wikipedia

F8 Refresh, June 2-3, 2021, virtual

April 25, 2020, virtual

April 30 - May 1, 2019, McEnery Convention Center, San Jose, California

May 1-2, 2018, McEnery Convention Center, San Jose, California, USA

April 18-19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

F8: Everything you need to know

Published on Apr 19, 2017




> Full event recap. Bots, brain-typing, machine learning, and augmented reality took center the stage at this years F8. Here’s a recap of some of the mind-bending news announced at Facebook’s annual developer conference.

----------


## Airicist

F8 2019 Day 1 Keynote

Published on Apr 30, 2019




> Hear from Mark and other Facebook leaders about the latest technology from our family of apps and the future we're building together.

----------


## Airicist

F8 2019 day 2 keynote

Published on May 1, 2019




> Hear from CTO Mike Schroepfer and other Facebook leaders about the latest technology and innovation from our family of apps.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meta scraps this year's F8 developer conference to focus on building metaverse"
The F8 conference has been paused this year, but Meta will still be holding its Connect event along with a new Conversations conference.

by Campbell Kwan
April 6, 2022

----------

